# Found axe



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a new place to look for hand tool projects - the local recycling place. When they go through the metal, they toss tools and other interesting things to the side. I found a rusty axe head that the manager gave me. It was tomahawk shaped and looked pretty cool. 









After getting some rust off, I found a "genuine Norlund" makers mark. Apparently this is a good old American made axe company. I decided to make a handle out of Bois d'arc. I made the handle straight to mimic the tomahawk look. I still have some sanding and polishing to do on the head.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Man that is a nice find, especially for the price. Norland is one of the best in the axe world.


----------

